# electrical humour



## PeterT (Oct 19, 2020)

The sad thing is as a kid I remember seeing 'money' in the electrical panel. Not our house mind you... someone else's house LOL


----------



## Tom Kitta (Oct 19, 2020)

Money? Just use some copper pipe. Or copper wire. Or at least aluminum. You do not want a glowing piece of metal. I guess very thick piece of metal would do. In order to make sure no pesky neighbor sees you being cheap hide your copper in original enclosure.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 19, 2020)

I remember pennies used to replace a frequently blown fuse in boxes when I was young too. Never occurred to me until I was older than some Einstein had to push that in with his finger at some point. Probably a wet finger too.

How did anyone survive past 20 in those days?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Oct 19, 2020)

Good old days when pennies were made of ... copper. US stopped using copper I think in 1982.


----------



## historicalarms (Oct 20, 2020)

when I quit smoking I had to , all of a sudden, start buying 5 packs of expensive fuse's to carry in every vehicle.


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 20, 2020)

I remember watching a senior tech working on a power supply, he shorted the fuse holder with a piece of 12g wire and found the fault by looking for smoke. Then he tagged it non repairable as the cct board had lit up in flames.


----------

